# Lost hives



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

This years winter really cost me this time. The state sprayed for mosquitoes last spring along a highway last year and I lost 42 hives. Built back up last summer and fall. Then several times we got down to 10 to 15 degrees. Only have 11 hives to start this year.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

here in mn if you tell DNR were you have hives they will NOT spray any place nere you


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I didn't know there was any spraying for mosquitos in east Texas. That is good to know. Sorry you lost so many hives! That is really rough. Everything is beginning to bloom and bud around here, so it shouldn't be too long before you can start doing splits to build back up. Hope you have better luck this year.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Mosquito spraying isn't usually in the spring up here as that comes in late-summer, around August. Usually timed for when bee activity is lowest. That said, could still happen and 3 lashes at the agency which allowed it without notification to local beekeepers. At least you have 11 hives alive. Friend in Minnesota had 10 very healthy hives to go into this winter. Average winter there is to have 25 nights below 0ÂºF. So far, 42 dates and more to come. Hive check today showed all 10 hives dead. Hard decision now to start over or recoup a few bucks and offer it all on Craigslist and let someone else endure the same headaches and heartaches.

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We got down to 10 and 15 below many times this winter. Not really a big deal as bees have been kept for years in BC Canada at 54 Below for months.
Lots here are going to blame the cold for their hive die offs but truth is many didn't watch the hives during the summer and robbed honey they shouldn't have due to the mid summer drought.


 Al


----------



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

Had cancer this last spring n summer so never got out and pulled my supers off.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm surprised a local beekeeper didn't offer to come help while you were down. Hope you are doing better now.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

sleeps723 said:


> Had cancer this last spring n summer so never got out and pulled my supers off.


Also hope you are doing well.


----------



## GeoCitizen (Feb 24, 2014)

Here in Ohio if you register your hives with the state, they will give you 24 hour notice to move or cover your hives before spaying in your area. That's not enough time, but better than no notice at all.


----------

